# Continuous block catheter done in ASU



## EllieAnn (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi all, sorry I meant ASC, not ASU

Can a continuous block catheter be billed with 64448 or 644416 when done in an ASC on an out patient basis? The patient would be returning each day for follow up.

Also, if it can be billed,  how does the ASC bill for this ?

Thanks so much!
Ellie-Ann


----------

